# red tegus very aggressive



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

My brother bought a red tegu from the expo, she is about 2 yrs old. She was very nice for like 2 months, Now she is very aggressive, jumps at you, twist and turns in the air, bites at you through the cage. My brother was bitten twice, now he is scared of her is there something he is doing wrong...need help.....


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Could be that he isn't feeding him enough.


----------



## Nessie (Aug 17, 2010)

Does your brother feed the Tegu in the enclosure or in a seperate bin? A seperate bin is recomended as Tegus can get rather cage aggresive. Also, does your brother feed the Tegu live prey like mice or rats? If a Tegu is used to chasing down their food then they will have that response with everything that moves. Bite first then evaluate whether or not that was food. Check your temps to make sure they are not too hot/cold, offer fresh water. Make sure the Tegu has everything he needs to be happy and then take baby steps to tame him up. Talk to him often, mess around in his cage changing water, misting ect. My guy started charging so I bought a pair of welding gloves. When I had the gloves on he wouldn't charge. I never used them to pick him up but I used them to test him while I fiddled in his tank. I only used them twice as he calmed right down after that.


----------



## vaughanson (Feb 9, 2011)

These variations from just under 2 meters for a 4+ feet high and has a pleasant character, which makes them popular pets.


----------



## jackson1publick (Feb 14, 2011)

Good advice I would also suggest putting a dirty shirt in the cage for him to sleep with get your smell associated with a good night sleep


----------

